# Maintenance Cleaning alternative to Ccleaner?



## toomanynotes (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi
I can't help but use internet on my DAW computer, I find it unavoidable. Can anyone recommend which is the best cleaning of temp files etc after using Internet. Is CCleaner still the best? What do you use?

Thanks
Pin


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 11, 2020)

excellent plenty of tips.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Apr 11, 2020)

toomanynotes said:


> excellent plenty of tips.



Sarcasm? Hasn't even been a day since your op.

Why not click on Internet options, and delete your browsing history. You can even choose what to delete.


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 12, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Sarcasm? Hasn't even been a day since your op.
> 
> Why not click on Internet options, and delete your browsing history. You can even choose what to delete.


no it's been a lifetime when laid off work due to coronavirus...that's here on planet earth.
Thanks for advice though.


----------



## premjj (Apr 12, 2020)

Assuming you are on Windows, have your tried Disk Cleanup?

Just search it from the Start Menu--> Search Box

It'll give you options to clean up a lot of stuff in addition to the temporary internet files. Hope this helps.


----------

